# Tampa Bay Guide



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ethan Kiburz


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Fly? Spin? Artificial? Bait?

Depends on how you want to fish...


----------



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

crboggs said:


> Fly? Spin? Artificial? Bait?
> 
> Depends on how you want to fish...


I’m game for just about anything but I’m not a fly fisherman.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I know the guys listed below personally and wouldn't hesitate to go out with any of them in the bay area. I also would trust them to recommend someone if they are already booked. 

Bait / Artificial
Steve Betz (https://www.flatsandbay.com/)
Jim Lemke (https://lighttackleadventures.com/)
Mike Cole (http://finesseonecharters.com/)

Artificial / Fly
Ethan Kiburz (https://www.captainethankiburz.com/)
Adam Maillez (https://www.tampabayanglingcompany.com/)

Kayak / Paddle
Derick Burgos (http://www.phatfishkayakcharters.com/)


----------



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for the recommendations! Hopefully someone is free on Saturday


----------



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

Got a trip booked with Spencer Goodwin via Steve Betz. Thanks for help!


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

crboggs said:


> Bait / Artificial
> Steve Betz (https://www.flatsandbay.com/)
> Jim Lemke (https://lighttackleadventures.com/)
> Mike Cole (http://finesseonecharters.com/)


I know these guys too and would recommend


----------



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

tjtfishon said:


> I know these guys too and would recommend


Yep. Unfortunately the reccomend guides were booked. Spencer seems like a good and knowledgeable guide and I'm looking forward to my day on the water. Thanks again guys! I'll post some pics if we get into some nice fish.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Good luck. The bay is going to be breezy this weekend. We've got a front coming in. May even get a small craft advisory. You may have your work cut out for you.


----------



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

Didn’t get to go today. Captain canceled the trip due to illness. Maybe next time. Thanks again for the recommendations!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yesterday was BRUTAL...you didn't miss much. Only reason I was on the water was for a tournament. The south wind kicked all of our asses.


----------

